# Don't wait, buy your meat today.



## csi-tech

In the morning I am going to pick up half a steer at a local processor. This will last my household 6 months. I only have a small chest freezer and a lower freezer in my refrigerator. Now is a great time to seek out locally sourced beef, chicken and pork. If you have the means and the connections, you should do it.


----------



## Camel923

Agreed. with the shut down of meet processing plants shortages are realistic.


----------



## bigwheel

I was raised on pintos cornbread and fired tates. We will survive a meat shortage most likely. lol.


----------



## Inor

I have a beef walking around in the pasture, but he won't be ready for processing until August or September. We should be good until then though.


----------



## Denton

I’m so glad people listen to the Denton an Sasquatch Show. Sheesh!
Why do we bother?


----------



## paulag1955

Less animal protein is associated with longer life.


----------



## Inor

paulag1955 said:


> Less animal protein is associated with longer life.


It just seems that way...


----------



## paulag1955

Inor said:


> It just seems that way...


It's true. It doesn't mean I'm going to turn vegan, but a little less animal protein and a little more plant protein isn't going to hurt us.


----------



## Chipper

Yard is full of critters. Will get my own no need to buy.

No reason to start another panic buy. Like with TP and 22 shells. Now that every city idiot is a prepper.


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> Less animal protein is associated with longer life.


That's baloney vegans are weak and sickly.


----------



## Smitty901

We are well stock on frozen meat. However we did order a whole Steer locally. This weekend.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> Less animal protein is associated with longer life.


But what a boring life it would be.


----------



## RubberDuck

My food poops on their food


----------



## Maine-Marine

paulag1955 said:


> Less animal protein is associated with longer life.


to show how beneficial a vegan lifestyle is I have listed the countries that have built a successful society based on veganism

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Smitty901

Some drunks, heroin addicts and heavy smokers have lived into the 90's that does not make that lifestyle a good choice.


----------



## Chiefster23

Lots of hype on meat shortages. I hit Wallyworld first thing this morning to stock up on some marinated Smithfield pork roasts. At 0745 the meat shelves were fully stocked with everything.
Tons of every item...... everything! Now that doesn’t mean that that they will remain stocked this afternoon or tomorrow. But for now they were good and prices were normal “pre-panic” prices. It stands to reason that processing plant shutdowns will have some effect, but this whole MSM “doom” reporting is wearing thin. The dems got nothing to beat Trump with other than maybe making this whole virus fiasco as long and painful as possible. Hopefully the public will see thru this bullshit smokescreen and claim revenge on the dems this fall. Did you see where some public health drone in VA is claiming it will take TWO YEARS to fully implement the phase one reopening in VA! Two freakin years? RIDICULOUS!


----------



## AquaHull

My freezers are near full


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> Lots of hype on meat shortages. I hit Wallyworld first thing this morning to stock up on some marinated Smithfield pork roasts. At 0745 the meat shelves were fully stocked with everything.
> Tons of every item...... everything! Now that doesn't mean that that they will remain stocked this afternoon or tomorrow. But for now they were good and prices were normal "pre-panic" prices. It stands to reason that processing plant shutdowns will have some effect, but this whole MSM "doom" reporting is wearing thin. The dems got nothing to beat Trump with other than maybe making this whole virus fiasco as long and painful as possible. Hopefully the public will see thru this bullshit smokescreen and claim revenge on the dems this fall. Did you see where some public health drone in VA is claiming it will take TWO YEARS to fully implement the phase one reopening in VA! Two freakin years? RIDICULOUS!


 They are going to play this for all it worth. Every tax increase they can get, every new regulation all the new government agencies or expansions they can get away with .


----------



## Redneck

If the stores run dry, I'll just grab a fishing pole and go catch a 15-20 pound grain fed catfish from the pond. Last weekend the town mayor and another friend came down and caught around a dozen.


----------



## Chipper

Road past the boat landing yesterday and the place was packed. Everyone was fishing but season doesn't open til this weekend. Pretty sure our natural resources are going to get hammered this year. With all the NEW preppers, unemployed and talk of food shortages.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> But what a boring life it would be.


No kidding. I wouldn't willingly give up meat. My only point is that just because there's a shortage of animal protein, we won't all DIE.


----------



## Camel923

https://thehill.com/policy/healthca...ull-page-ad-the-food-supply-chain-is-breaking

Tyson Foods is screaming the sky is falling.


----------



## Piratesailor

Ya’ll do know that the issue with the meat/poultry is Restaurants and not the household supply. Restaurants make up about 60% of the demand and obviously it’s not there so they are closing and/or euthanizing stocks. The MSM covers it without telling you that minor fact. 

And just a small note.. Smithfield’s is owned by the................ CHINESE.


----------



## Michael_Js

Hahaha! Would love to compare my 60 year old health - being a pescitarian - to many of you 'alls... is that a word?
Our garage freezer is full too! As is the one in our house. Garage has all the produce from the garden last year we saved...we're still eating pumpkins, zucchinis, and squashes from our garden's bounty last year! 

We are both very healthy and rarely sick. We're not on any prescribed drugs nor take many OTC meds unless absolutely necessary. Would I like a younger body? SURE!  I'll take one and trade mine, but I'm not complaining. I see/hear lots of people who are ailing in so many ways and when they tell me how old they are compared to how old they look, I'm taken aback! Wow! Not that I'm a spring chicken beauty here...My wife is though, as is our spring chickens...oh, and our youngest overly energetic dog...

but we don't eat anything but fish maybe once a week, and of course, lots of veggies and as little processed foods as possible - and mostly organic. We have no complaints and no regrets. We feed the deer on the property and love seeing all God's creatures - mostly off our plates.

To each their own...ours is to respect all life and thank God for everything we have...And we do that in our own way and don't tell people how to live. We've seen too many documentaries and real life how companies kill, torture, and drug animals. It's so sad to us, and that's part of the reason we stopped eating all land animals.

So, enjoy! See ya when I'm a hundred!
Unless that damn CCP flu gets us!! :vs_cool:

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Bigfoot63

We like our meat here, one daughter is vegan, one daughter is pescitarian. To each his own... but I have noticed some chicken that has been treated with so many growth hormones that the thighs were as big as normal breasts and after 40 minutes at 350 degrees was shoe leather on the outside and bloody raw inside. Taste and texture was off as well. Have to be cautious.


----------



## Kauboy

Well, I learned a new word today...

"Pescitarian"

Sounds like quite the internal conflict.
I don't think I'm happier for having learned it.

Why can't we all just stick with "I eat what I want to eat"?


----------



## Bigfoot63

I myself am a long standing card carrying member of peta... People eating tasty animals.


----------



## Smitty901

The only thing PETA and I have in common is we like animals. We do have a major difference in why. I may have given up hunting for the most part but there is venison in the freezer. Along side it is a good supply of Pork, Chicken and fish. Fair supply of veggies also.
I purchased the steer for a few reasons. The person that has them I know, he is have issues shipping them to markets and they are ready. I paid him a fair price and no madder what it will not go to waste. We purchased two one is going to son in law and daughters house.
Living here there is plenty of wild birds to harvest, rabbit and other small game. No one near here will go hungry .


----------



## paulag1955

Bigfoot63 said:


> We like our meat here, one daughter is vegan, one daughter is pescitarian. To each his own... but I have noticed some chicken that has been treated with so many growth hormones that the thighs were as big as normal breasts and after 40 minutes at 350 degrees was shoe leather on the outside and bloody raw inside. Taste and texture was off as well. Have to be cautious.


It's illegal to give growth hormones to pigs or chickens.


----------



## Chiefster23

I ordinarily buy chicken from a small family owned wholesaler. Most of his business was supplying bars and small restaurants. I called him today to get the latest scoop. Yes he is still open and yes he can still get chicken but not necessarily from his normal suppliers. He can survive under the current conditions and has no plans to close. He did recommend that I call before coming out just to make sure he has what I want to purchase in stock.


----------



## hawgrider

Camel923 said:


> https://thehill.com/policy/healthca...ull-page-ad-the-food-supply-chain-is-breaking
> 
> Tyson Foods is screaming the sky is falling.


I won't buy Tyson or Smithfield anything. Haven't for years and years. I'll take Amish chicken for a thousand Alex.


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> It's illegal to give growth hormones to pigs or chickens.


Is that so... so tell me how today's Tyson chicken legs are the size of turkey legs and the breasts are bigger than Dolly Partons? Amish chicken are the size chickens are suppose to be.


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> Is that so... so tell me how today's Tyson chicken legs are the size of turkey legs and the breasts are bigger than Dolly Partons? Amish chicken are the size chickens are suppose to be.


I would imagine it's a result of selective breeding.

https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-8007.pdf


----------



## Redneck

paulag1955 said:


> I would imagine it's a result of selective breeding.


Just like the turkey you buy in the store. Selective breeding makes them nothing like wild birds.


----------



## Smitty901

Some seems to forget. Hogs you can get out of fairly quickly birth to market is not to long. Cattle on the other hand is not a jump in and out market. That was always an issue raising Hog. Market went down load the up get them out here. Market going up breed more feed fast ship. Holstein Steers butcher out well. And many follow into the market every year. But with the issues in the dairy industry there will likely be a drop in caffs . 
One thing for sure once Hog or cattle once at market weight they need to move or the profit starts to drop fast.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Some seems to forget. Hogs you can get out of fairly quickly birth to market is not to long. Cattle on the other hand is not a jump in and out market. That was always an issue raising Hog. Market went down load the up get them out here. Market going up breed more feed fast ship. Holstein Steers butcher out well. And many follow into the market every year. But with the issues in the dairy industry there will likely be a drop in caffs .
> One thing for sure once Hog or cattle once at market weight they need to move or the profit starts to drop fast.


Getting to market size quickly is the reason that no hormones are allowed for pigs and chickens. They just don't need them.


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Getting to market size quickly is the reason that no hormones are allowed for pigs and chickens. They just don't need them.


 You are correct. When we raised HOGs we sold most on Grade and yield. Took longer to get paid but we always did better. To come out on top we followed a feeding program meant to raise better meat. This approach also meant changing breeding stock to keep the hogs we needed.


----------



## azrancher

hawgrider said:


> I won't buy Tyson or Smithfield anything. Haven't for years and years. I'll take Amish chicken for a thousand Alex.


It's all American raised beef, pork, and chicken. Processed by Americans....

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher

paulag1955 said:


> I would imagine it's a result of selective breeding.
> 
> https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-8007.pdf


Exactly.

*Rancher*


----------



## Grinch

Usually I run about ten head of Herefords a year, sell 8 around December. The butcher keeps one for his work and I split a steer with a friend. Always got chickens and a few pigs, got a Gournsey cow and a bull. Not to mention deer meat, meat shortages for the rest of the country don't concern me, let them discover everything behind that hamburger or t bone.


----------



## hawgrider

paulag1955 said:


> I would imagine it's a result of selective breeding.
> 
> https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-8007.pdf


Sure that's what they want you to believe. And I have a bridge for sale its 5 miles long. :vs_cool:


----------



## hawgrider

azrancher said:


> It's all American raised beef, pork, and chicken. Processed by Americans....
> 
> *Rancher*


Tyson is nasty. Nope I'll pass.


----------



## Old SF Guy

The story as told by animals....
Chickens....damn, you seen Cindy since she hatched? She's got breasts as big as mountains...wowzer!!!!! Wait...whats that chopping thing up ahe......

Cows.....We've got it made Maybelle...the humans bring us hay and grain...I hear they are taking us to the Spa in the building next week......whats the fu...upside down!!!......hey that hurts.......ahhhhh!

Pigs....man it stinks in here....but still tastes good.....did you crap on my food? well...I'll still eat it, but I'm gonna crap on yours..... Hey....its the bumper car room from the fair....remember it? you know, the one that had the cars with the poles that touch the ceiling and give off little sparks? Their gonna let us drive bumper cars...whoooo hoooo!!!!
Hey where the hell are the cars...ahhhhhhh!!!!!!

Fish.... You keep moving your lips Gladys but I can't hear a damn thing...I got no friggin ears.......I'm just gonna eat those insects on top of the water. Wow life is great....just swimming, sleeping, eating....crapping and breathing water I just crapped in.... Hey thats a funny looking creature. I'mma eat that bastard.....chmmmmpf....What the he'ew, sumpin go meh bah da wip....awww dam...dam...dam...it huuuts.....ahhhh I cant bweev.......howy cwap....dey cu'in meh sides off!!!!.....well, I'm much thinner now......why's every one looking at me?


----------



## chuckklr98

beef prices just jumped 2-3 bucks a lb in my local market. reg ole grd beef 5 bucks a lb.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

hawgrider said:


> Sure that's what they want you to believe. And I have a bridge for sale its 5 miles long. :vs_cool:


Well, you both may be right..

Selective breeding makes for the Cornish X that is a meat bird because of fast weight gain. Backyard growers and even chicken ranches butcher at 6 weeks. Other chicken breeds have barely gotten their feathers at that age and aren't any bigger than a nugget. Those ranches raise day old chicks in houses (barns) that can hold 10,000 birds that have no more than a foot or two of space to live in. All they do is eat & shit, and never see the light of day or a blade of grass or a bug or worm. Living in cramped conditions, being fed 24/7 puts on the pounds in a hurry. Ever notice most store bought chicken these days have broken legs & other support bones??? That's why. They gain too much weight too fast and their bodies can't support the weight.

Then they are fed a specific feed that includes lots of corn. Which makes for fast weight gain and body heat. That's also why much of the population is overweight and/or obese....CORN. It's in just about everything in the store, in one way or another.....even those ingredients that you can't pronounce have a form of corn or was derived from corn. Corn is high in starch and how the body processes it may have an effect on the hormones, and also creates or raises body heat. So even if the chickens aren't fed hormones directly...&#8230;..what they are fed may play tricks on their hormones, indirectly.

Then of course there's always the probability that growth hormones are included in the feed source somehow, because nobody is watching or paying attention to the law or enforcing it..


----------



## Old SF Guy

JustAnotherNut said:


> W... Ever notice most store bought chicken these days have broken legs & other support bones??? That's why. They gain too much weight too fast and their bodies can't support the weight.


Thats quite a conclusion, vice that they could have been broken in the preparation process. What evidence do you have that supports that conclusion? Workers comp applications? Its easy to look at the condition of another creature and compare it to what you think is right...take for instance...ants or school fish....they live clustered together, swimming and crawling over each other....humans couldn't do that.....couldn't conceive of living that way....

If a chicken doesn't want to get fat it should stop eating, the fact that it doesn't shows it doesn't care or have awareness of such a thing. it'll eat its own poop, they are quite tiny brained creatures and as such I don't think it cares if it has a 1 foot area or a 10 mile area...because a chicken moves around all day eating.....not sight seeing...so if it gets all the food it wants (too much as you put it) why would it want to move? To stretch its legs? maybe go jog a bit to get those extra pounds off?

just saying. You start applying human sentiment to animals, while also not applying animal norms (such as only two sexes, predatory behavior, and eating their own kind...well you go down a path thats illogical .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

"I don't need to worry 'cuz I've got all sorts of livestock rambling around my spread...."

*Wakes up next morning*: "Damn, were did my animals go?"


----------



## Redneck

Old SF Guy said:


> it'll eat its own poop,


You know, I've had many a person state a chicken will eat its poop, but in all my years with them, I've never seen them do it. Maybe they will do it when stressed or forced to live a life they are not equipped to handle... like living their whole life in a cage where their feet never touch grass or have room to hunt bugs and grass. Put any animal in those conditions, especially humans, and no telling what odd behaviors you will see.



Old SF Guy said:


> they are quite tiny brained creatures


Actually, they don't have a tiny brain, for their size. It is actually superior to ours in several ways. Like us, their brain is divided into two lobes, but they take it further than us. Not only can a hen see the world using both eyes (binocular vision) they can also use each eye to look at a completely separate image at the same time with no overlap of visual information between the eyes. Meaning one eye can be looking at the ground hunting tiny insects while the other scans for predators. Try to sneak up on a chicken and see what I mean.



Old SF Guy said:


> and as such I don't think it cares if it has a 1 foot area or a 10 mile area...because a chicken moves around all day eating.....not sight seeing...so if it gets all the food it wants (too much as you put it) why would it want to move?


Of course it wants to move. They are hard wired (instinct) to move and scratch for food. They will do so at just a few days of age. That's like saying a horse would be perfectly content & perfectly healthy to stay locked up its entire life in a stall with unlimited food. They have to move. Its what they are. Its what God intended.

I'm not applying human sentiment to chickens or any other animals... just treating them as nature (God) intended. Chickens are not "bird brains" but are 100% as smart as needed to survive in nature.


----------



## bigwheel

hawgrider said:


> Tyson is nasty. Nope I'll pass.


Mighty nasty and Sick Willy allowed them to plug up a bunch of nice Rivers in Arkieville with chicken guts. Sanderson Farm is preferred by a lot of comp bbq cooks. Surely better than Tyson in the world of chicken and more flavorful than the white Pilgrims Pride monstrosities. 
https://sandersonfarms.com/. 
View attachment 105823


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Old SF Guy said:


> Thats quite a conclusion, vice that they could have been broken in the preparation process. What evidence do you have that supports that conclusion? Workers comp applications? Its easy to look at the condition of another creature and compare it to what you think is right...take for instance...ants or school fish....they live clustered together, swimming and crawling over each other....humans couldn't do that.....couldn't conceive of living that way....
> 
> If a chicken doesn't want to get fat it should stop eating, the fact that it doesn't shows it doesn't care or have awareness of such a thing. it'll eat its own poop, they are quite tiny brained creatures and as such I don't think it cares if it has a 1 foot area or a 10 mile area...because a chicken moves around all day eating.....not sight seeing...so if it gets all the food it wants (too much as you put it) why would it want to move? To stretch its legs? maybe go jog a bit to get those extra pounds off?
> 
> just saying. You start applying human sentiment to animals, while also not applying animal norms (such as only two sexes, predatory behavior, and eating their own kind...well you go down a path thats illogical .


There is no human sentiment. Meat birds (Cornish X) are bred specifically for fast weight gain in order for commercial industry to get them to market faster to supply the demand. Even if you buy some Cornish X to raise at home, all they do is eat & poop. They don't scratch around or dust bathe or other chicken behaviors of other breeds when given the opportunity and in commercial houses, they don't have that option.

Sure some broken bones are inevitable in the commercial industry butcher process, but I don't remember seeing that many 30 or 40 years ago, where now it's almost a constant. Back then they raised other breeds for market too, that were good weight gainers but not the jumbo franken birds we see today. It's not normal for a bird to go from day old chick of maybe an ounce, you can hold in your hand to full sized meat carcass of 6 or 7lbs in 6 to 8 weeks, when it takes nearly a year for other breeds to reach that size.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

******* said:


> You know, I've had many a person state a chicken will eat its poop, but in all my years with them, I've never seen them do it. Maybe they will do it when stressed or forced to live a life they are not equipped to handle... like living their whole life in a cage where their feet never touch grass or have room to hunt bugs and grass. Put any animal in those conditions, especially humans, and no telling what odd behaviors you will see.
> 
> Actually, they don't have a tiny brain, for their size. It is actually superior to ours in several ways. Like us, their brain is divided into two lobes, but they take it further then us. Not only can a hen see the world using both eyes (binocular vision) they can also use each eye to look at a completely separate image at the same time with no overlap of visual information between the eyes. Meaning one eye can be looking at the ground hunting tiny insects while the other scans for predators. Try to sneak up on a chicken and see what I mean.
> 
> Of course it wants to move. They are hard wired (instinct) to move and scratch for food. They will do so at just a few days of age. That's like saying a horse would be perfectly content & perfectly healthy to stay locked up its entire life in a stall with unlimited food. They have to move. Its what they are. Its what God intended.
> 
> I'm not applying human sentiment to chickens or any other animals... just treating them as nature (God) intended. Chickens are not "bird brains" but are 100% as smart as needed to survive in nature.


Normal chickens want to move and have the instinct to scratch, but those franken meat birds...not so much


----------



## JustAnotherNut

https://foodispower.org/animals-on-land/chickens/chickens-raised-for-meat/

*The goal of industrial farming is to manipulate an animal's nature to make them grow as fast as possible with the least expense. In addition to extreme overcrowding, many of the sheds are artificially lit 24 hours a day to discourage the chicks from sleeping-less time sleeping means more time eating. Aggression builds as the birds are unable to establish a pecking order-a fundamental aspect of their social structure. The stress that results from this incessant activity is physically and mentally debilitating.
Over the past few decades, chickens have been selectively bred to grow at three times their natural rate, resulting in far more muscle mass than their bodies can support. This commonly leads to broken bones, heart failure and respiratory disorders.
In the United States, a steady supply of antibiotics is integrated directly into the chickens' feed. The vast majority of these antibiotics are non-therapeutic-acting as growth promoters. [3] In addition to antibiotics, an arsenic-based growth-promoting compound known as Roxarsone is added to the feed of approximately 70% of U.S. chickens. [4] The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has documented that long-term exposure to inorganic arsenic is known to cause multiple forms of cancer, as well as immunological, neurological and endocrine complications. [4] Despite this fact, neither the FDA nor the USDA currently test arsenic levels in chicken flesh. [4]*


----------



## KUSA

Piratesailor said:


> Smithfield's is owned by the................ CHINESE.


It's a 100% Chinese company. I don't buy their products.


----------



## Prepared One

Piratesailor said:


> Ya'll do know that the issue with the meat/poultry is Restaurants and not the household supply. Restaurants make up about 60% of the demand and obviously it's not there so they are closing and/or euthanizing stocks. The MSM covers it without telling you that minor fact.
> 
> And just a small note.. Smithfield's is owned by the................ CHINESE.


I do know this. It's also the packaging. Restaurants buy in bulk which requires different packaging and because the market has shifted from restaurants to the consumer, they don't have enough packaging to package meat for consumer use. More people cooking at home has caught the packers flat footed. This won't stop the MSM from raising the panic level of course, nor will it keep the sheeple from panic buying and hording meat. The MSM talking bobble heads have an agenda and the sheeple will do what ever they are told.

I am well stocked on meats but I was thinking I would buy a small chest freezer and increase my supply. Lowe's and Home Depot had none, not one freezer in stock as of last weekend, so the hording has begun. That's fine, I am covered. I can wait, but I still may pick up the chest freezer if I can find one at a reasonable cost.


----------



## charito

csi-tech said:


> In the morning I am going to pick up half a steer at a local processor. This will last my household 6 months. I only have a small chest freezer and a lower freezer in my refrigerator. Now is a great time to seek out locally sourced beef, chicken and pork. If you have the means and the connections, you should do it.


I've got a medium upright freezer and two freezers from 2 refrigerators. I use one for breads. I have to get meat from the stores - had repackage some yesterday, but will be going out again today.

Did more pickled eggs yesterday (there is a limit to 2 cartons per household now).


----------



## charito

paulag1955 said:


> Less animal protein is associated with longer life.


 Where did you get that info? Environmentalist-supported sites? Any credible data to support it?

We are meant to be carnivores - and, we're meant to be very, very active!


----------



## charito

Chiefster23 said:


> Lots of hype on meat shortages. I hit Wallyworld first thing this morning to stock up on some marinated Smithfield pork roasts. At 0745 the meat shelves were fully stocked with everything.
> Tons of every item...... everything! Now that doesn't mean that that they will remain stocked this afternoon or tomorrow. But for now they were good and prices were normal "pre-panic" prices. It stands to reason that processing plant shutdowns will have some effect, but this whole MSM "doom" reporting is wearing thin. The dems got nothing to beat Trump with other than maybe making this whole virus fiasco as long and painful as possible. Hopefully the public will see thru this bullshit smokescreen and claim revenge on the dems this fall. Did you see where some public health drone in VA is claiming it will take TWO YEARS to fully implement the phase one reopening in VA! Two freakin years? RIDICULOUS!


Our PM had said that prices on beef will go up. If he can admit that openly in a press briefing - likely, the prices will truly jack up!

I was surprised yesterday to see Nescafe had doubled in price....maybe, brewing coffee will be next.


----------



## Chiefster23

Yes, I see info coming out that coffee will be in short supply. Not sure why. Are the coffee growing regions of central and south america being ravaged by the virus? If so, maybe the illegals that head north to sneak into the USA looking for work could head south to pick coffee beans instead.


----------



## Demitri.14

What Timing, Last night I got a call from my Beef Farmer telling me he had a couple of steers that would ready in July and did I want on. So Even though I have a quit a bit of beef and venison in the freezer, I think I will get another 1/2


----------



## hawgrider

Old SF Guy said:


> Thats quite a conclusion,


You ever seen the 20-20 video of inside Tysons operation from a couple decades ago? If you have seen it you would not buy Tyson products. Amish chickens for the win. Or do your own meat chickens for 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Piratesailor

Prepared One said:


> I do know this. It's also the packaging. Restaurants buy in bulk which requires different packaging and because the market has shifted from restaurants to the consumer, they don't have enough packaging to package meat for consumer use. More people cooking at home has caught the packers flat footed. This won't stop the MSM from raising the panic level of course, nor will it keep the sheeple from panic buying and hording meat. The MSM talking bobble heads have an agenda and the sheeple will do what ever they are told.
> 
> I am well stocked on meats but I was thinking I would buy a small chest freezer and increase my supply. Lowe's and Home Depot had none, not one freezer in stock as of last weekend, so the hording has begun. That's fine, I am covered. I can wait, but I still may pick up the chest freezer if I can find one at a reasonable cost.


Exactly.. you nailed it. That is the exact reason. And you also nailed the MSM and sheep making a run on meat based on false information.

A side note.. when did this thread go from meat shortages to a discussion/argument about the Pros/cons of meat? I'd suggest getting back on course and allowing each to his own (freedom).


----------



## Old SF Guy

hawgrider said:


> You ever seen the 20-20 video of inside Tysons operation from a couple decades ago? If you have seen it you would not buy Tyson products. Amish chickens for the win. Or do your own meat chickens for 6 to 8 weeks.


Oh I have, but to claim that chickens are getting so fat they break their own legs is a hell of a leap. I didn't say it was a great life....I just won't go so far as to say the chickens need equal rights and representation. I, for one, don't care how the chicken got so big or how soon, as long as all traces of chemicals are not present when the thing is killed and prepared. All chickens sold in stores are "tested" to be free of them....

Do I believe everything I see and hear? No....Am I gonna raise my own free range chickens and only eat them because I'm worried? No. Do I believe that there are chickens so fat they break their own legs? No...

I don't see any casts on these women....
View attachment 105837


----------



## paulag1955

charito said:


> Where did you get that info? Environmentalist-supported sites? Any credible data to support it?
> 
> We are meant to be carnivores - and, we're meant to be very, very active!


Mmm, yes, sure, I spend a lot of time hanging out on environmentalist websites. Then I come here to corrupt you by spewing their propaganda.

Assuming you're actually interested in where I got that information rather than just rejecting it out of hand, it was the book,_ The Longevity Solution_ by Dr. Jason Fung and another doctor whose name is escaping me at the moment. They weren't advocating a vegetarian or vegan diet. They were just saying, as I said, that less animal protein is associated with longer life. It's complicated, but the short version is that the biomechanisms that promote growth also promote aging. They talk a lot in the book about the trade-off between growth and longevity. It's pretty interesting but I'm not giving up meat any time soon.

And, BTW, humans evolved as omnivores, not carnivores.


----------



## Green Lilly

Back Pack Hack said:


> "I don't need to worry 'cuz I've got all sorts of livestock rambling around my spread...."
> 
> *Wakes up next morning*: "Damn, were did my animals go?"


My husband mentioned that if there did end up being a meat shortage we could just hunt out of season here and get our meat that way. We only have about 6 acres with farms backing up all around us. I told him that if we were thinking about it, so is everyone else around us being as we are fairly rural. In a true meat shortage whatever livestock you have in your yard would need to be watched like a hawk and the wild game would probably be hunted out pretty quick. One of the reasons why we are moving our chicken coop from the front of the property to the back, hopefully out of sight out of mind.

I know some one that lives in an area on the eastern shore of Maryland that has tons of those huge chicken houses around. They said they are culling all of them this week. The smell is horrible. From what they were told it was because the processing houses were shut down. I asked why they couldn't just hold off for a month and when things opened back up, send the chickens then, they don't grow that much. Apparently if left in those conditions too long the chickens would start spreading a lot of different illnesses. So they cull them and basically throw them out. Of course there is some sort of law on the books that prevents them from transferring them to smaller farms or other operations to at least temper some of the waste.


----------



## csi-tech

We are on a keto based diet. We have each lost 17 and 22 pounds respectively since we have been quarantined. We eat meat and very low carb veggies because that is what we choose to do. Meat, fat.....good. Sugar, carbohydrates, bad. This works for us, not everybody.


----------



## paulag1955

I read somewhere that if the SHTF, all the wildlife east of the Mississippi would be gone within six months. Can't remember where I read it or even if it was a credible source.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I read somewhere that if the SHTF, all the wildlife east of the Mississippi would be gone within six months. Can't remember where I read it or even if it was a credible source.


Given the density of human population and the displacement of critters, it's completely possible.


----------



## Redneck

paulag1955 said:


> I read somewhere that if the SHTF, all the wildlife east of the Mississippi would be gone within six months. Can't remember where I read it or even if it was a credible source.


Don't know about all but I'd agree after 6 months, wildlife would be pretty scarce. My plans call for wildlife to be a short term solution during a SHTF crisis. Would give you time to increase farm raised meat production.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Mmm, yes, sure, I spend a lot of time hanging out on environmentalist websites. Then I come here to corrupt you by spewing their propaganda.
> 
> Assuming you're actually interested in where I got that information rather than just rejecting it out of hand, it was the book,_ The Longevity Solution_ by Dr. Jason Fung and another doctor whose name is escaping me at the moment. They weren't advocating a vegetarian or vegan diet. They were just saying, as I said, that less animal protein is associated with longer life. It's complicated, but the short version is that the biomechanisms that promote growth also promote aging. They talk a lot in the book about the trade-off between growth and longevity. It's pretty interesting but I'm not giving up meat any time soon.
> 
> And, BTW, humans evolved as omnivores, not carnivores.


I am a newbie to biology and hematology, but,

in the hematology books there is common agreement that red meat is needed for the hemi and other chems.

Those that are vegetarians and vegans have a lot of anemia problems from their choices.

Almost all end up on B12 shots and oral meds.

There are dozens of chapters that I have read and reread (me dumb) in relation to the problems.

Did the extra research for my ex wife of 50 years ago a couple of months ago.

She is a candidate for PETA with her ideas, hopeless.

But you are exactly right, omnivores! Hunter/ gatheres.


----------



## SOCOM42

If we ever get to a position where we are dependent on hunting for food, 2/3 rds of the population will be gone, from killing or starving.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> I am a newbie to biology and hematology, but,
> 
> in the hematology books there is common agreement that red meat is needed for the hemi and other chems.
> 
> Those that are vegetarians and vegans have a lot of anemia problems from their choices.
> 
> Almost all end up on B12 shots and oral meds.
> 
> There are dozens of chapters that I have read and reread (me dumb) in relation to the problems.
> 
> Did the extra research for my ex wife of 50 years ago a couple of months ago.
> 
> She is a candidate for PETA with her ideas, hopeless.
> 
> But you are exactly right, omnivores! Hunter/ gatheres.


I don't know why everyone thinks "eating less animal protein won't hurt you" means "you must be a vegan or vegetarian." Seriously, that was my point.


----------



## Prepared One

Piratesailor said:


> A side note.. when did this thread go from meat shortages to a discussion/argument about the Pros/cons of meat? I'd suggest getting back on course and allowing each to his own (freedom).


I don't know. As for me? I am a meat and taters kinda guy. Hit the damn cow over the head, drag em across the coals, and put em on the plate. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Redneck

Problem is, we and many other animals are hard wired by eons of evolutionary development, to search out and eat the food with the most fat & calories. Started out when animals found legumes growing, which had much more energy than grasses/leaves. The ultimate high energy food was in meat, and this gave us the energy needed to grow & develop a larger brain... and more intelligence.

I'm a meat eater & trying to grow my brain.


----------



## Prepared One

******* said:


> Problem is, we and many other animals are hard wired by eons of evolutionary development, to search out and eat the food with the most fat & calories. Started out when animals found legumes growing, which had much more energy than grasses/leaves. The ultimate high energy food was in meat, and this gave us the energy needed to grow & develop a larger brain... and more intelligence.
> 
> I'm a meat eater & trying to grow my brain.


Huh, larger brain and more intelligence? Obviously those in Washington eat way to much grass. :vs_lol:


----------



## Demitri.14

Prepared One said:


> Huh, larger brain and more intelligence? Obviously those in Washington eat way to much grass. :vs_lol:


Or smoking it !


----------



## Piratesailor

Prepared One said:


> I don't know. As for me? I am a meat and taters kinda guy. Hit the damn cow over the head, drag em across the coals, and put em on the plate. :tango_face_grin:


Exactly.. but don't forget to knock the horns off.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Word must be getting out, local 8 page newspaper had on its front page a list of 24 local farmers selling 1/4, 1/2 beef and hogs and lamb. Time to start making some phone calls. Thinking 1/2 of beef, 1/2 hog.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks "eating less animal protein won't hurt you" means "you must be a vegan or vegetarian." Seriously, that was my point.


I did not think that.

Too much meat can cause severe problems mostly arterial.

Balance is the key in a diet, and I don't mean a weight reducing diet.


----------



## Michael_Js

At some point in history, eating meat stopped giving us larger (useful) brains, and we started devolving as a race...

Oh well... 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Redneck

Michael_Js said:


> At some point in history, eating meat stopped giving us larger (useful) brains, and we started devolving as a race...


You know, this makes me think of something I used to tell a youth in our church. *There is a difference between being smart & being intelligent.* He was blessed with almost extraordinary intelligence, yet he kept making the most stupid decisions. He continually made bad decisions concerning drugs, personal relationships, studying, etc. As I would tell him often, "Son, you are the dumbest smart person I've ever met".

Point being, with great intelligence come great responsibility. This great intelligence mankind developed forced us to have to make decisions. All thru human history you can see where many bad decisions were made... and we continue doing similar today. I personally don't think there is much hope for mankind. I think we will continue making bad decisions.


----------



## MountainGirl

Prepared One said:


> I don't know. As for me? I am a meat and taters kinda guy. Hit the damn cow over the head, drag em across the coals, and put em on the plate. :tango_face_grin:


Me too. As long as it's this side of mooing - I'm good. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider

Beef in the house... well in the jars I should say.


----------



## inceptor

Made a Costco run today. They had lamb, some beef and rotisserie chicken (and this was the only chicken to be found). What little pork they had didn't look that good. Pretty much most of the meat was gone. Good thing I really didn't need any. The freezer tends to stay full.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

We're squeezed for freezer space, but decided to hit a local restaurant supply wholesaler and do some pressure canning this weekend. They still had stock, but were also setting case limits.


----------



## jimb1972

I have two freezers full...but I am buying a hog at the sale barn next week. I can't pass up the price even if I have to process it myself. $.25 a pound equals about $.40 processed. I see a lot of pulled pork, and pork roast with sauerkraut in my future.


----------



## hawgrider

OrneryOldBat said:


> We're squeezed for freezer space, but decided to hit a local restaurant supply wholesaler and do some pressure canning this weekend. They still had stock, but were also setting case limits.


That's what I'm doing dropped 220 bucks today on more beef just to pressure can. Freezers have been full.


----------



## Jarine88

Yesterday, we discovered that someone (probably my daughter-in-law) had left the upright freezer door open in the garage. Don’t know how long it had been, but maybe 48 hours. Lost everything: mostly meat (beef, pork, chicken and fish) and frozen vegetables. I can’t tell you how many meals were lost. Easily a few $1000 of defrosted food was just taken to the street for trash day tomorrow.

So, I guess I am back in the market to buy meat. What timing!


----------



## Jarine88

Yesterday, we discovered that someone (probably my daughter-in-law) had left the upright freezer door open in the garage. Don’t know how long it had been, but maybe 48 hours. Lost everything: mostly meat (beef, pork, chicken and fish) and frozen vegetables. I can’t tell you how many meals were lost. Easily a few $1000 of defrosted food was just taken to the street for trash day tomorrow.

So, I guess I am back in the market to buy meat. What timing!


----------



## Wryter

I just ordered half a beef. It will be delivered this fall but my wife and I have plenty of meat to get us through till then. Still looking for swine. Grow my own chickens and have plenty of delicious canned chicken, not to mention frozen. Growing your own rabbits will keep you (and your neighbors) in meat. The main problem here in AZ is growing your own fodder for your chickens and rabbits.

An outfit called Hostile Hare here in AZ has everything you need for growing meat rabbits. They even have a fodder system. Best of all, rabbits are legal everywhere, while some idiot towns don't allow chickens. I am NOT affiliated in any way with Hostile Hare except as a satisfied customer. Here's a link https://hostilehare.com


----------



## Wryter

Jarine88 said:


> Yesterday, we discovered that someone (probably my daughter-in-law) had left the upright freezer door open in the garage. Don't know how long it had been, but maybe 48 hours. Lost everything: mostly meat (beef, pork, chicken and fish) and frozen vegetables. I can't tell you how many meals were lost. Easily a few $1000 of defrosted food was just taken to the street for trash day tomorrow.
> 
> So, I guess I am back in the market to buy meat. What timing!


You should put a lock on that freezer. Mine has an alarm that goes off if the door is left open or the power goes out.


----------



## paulag1955

Jarine88 said:


> Yesterday, we discovered that someone (probably my daughter-in-law) had left the upright freezer door open in the garage. Don't know how long it had been, but maybe 48 hours. Lost everything: mostly meat (beef, pork, chicken and fish) and frozen vegetables. I can't tell you how many meals were lost. Easily a few $1000 of defrosted food was just taken to the street for trash day tomorrow.
> 
> So, I guess I am back in the market to buy meat. What timing!


Are you in mourning? I would be.


----------



## Old SF Guy

paulag1955 said:


> I read somewhere that if the SHTF, all the wildlife east of the Mississippi would be gone within six months. Can't remember where I read it or even if it was a credible source.


Thats why I have been promoting cannibalism as a supplemental dietary measure....mix one part omnivorous human with 2 parts vegan/vegetarian and you get the equivalent of "shepard's pie"....just saying....if you like spicy food...throw in a ******......


----------



## inceptor

Wryter said:


> You should put a lock on that freezer. Mine has an alarm that goes off if the door is left open or the power goes out.


I have a temperature alarm on mine now after the door didn't close all the way and no one noticed it for a week or so.


----------



## hawgrider

In a jar needs no refrigeration. Mmm mmm good.
Still bubbling just pulled out the last 8 jars.


----------



## bigwheel

csi-tech said:


> In the morning I am going to pick up half a steer at a local processor. This will last my household 6 months. I only have a small chest freezer and a lower freezer in my refrigerator. Now is a great time to seek out locally sourced beef, chicken and pork. If you have the means and the connections, you should do it.


To make a long story short..we own a fairly accurate springer adult pellet rifle with a silencer and cheesy scope. And a back yard full of well feed birds...squirrels...possums..cats..*****..rats etc. We aint big meat eaters by habits of being broke a lot anyway. Country folks will survive..also small town peckerwood boyscouts. lol


----------



## Prepared One

This weekend I will try to look around some more for a chest freezer and some meats to stock it with. I am comfortable with what I have but it wouldn't hurt if I could increase my storage.


----------



## Chiefster23

We still have one old-time butcher shop in town. I go there every 3 months or so and buy $100 worth of burger and assorted cuts. Maybe I’m wrong, but I’m thinking that this type of operation should be better suited to keep well stocked vs Walmart and Costco. What do you think? Maybe I’ll call them today and ask what they anticipate going forward.


----------



## charito

jimb1972 said:


> I have two freezers full...but I am buying a hog at the sale barn next week. I can't pass up the price even if I have to process it myself. $.25 a pound equals about $.40 processed. I see a lot of pulled pork, and pork roast with sauerkraut in my future.


Processing meat - I hear that a lot these days. Some meat plant are closed. 
What do they mean by "processed?" I thought it's like making hotdogs or baloney.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

charito said:


> ....What do they mean by "processed?" I thought it's like making hotdogs or baloney.


"Processed" means taking live critters into one door, and shipping steaks and pork chops out another.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

hawgrider said:


> In a jar needs no refrigeration. Mmm mmm good.
> Still bubbling just pulled out the last 8 jars.


I've been doing that too, even hamburger. Also dehydrated some as well.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> I've been doing that too, even hamburger. Also dehydrated some as well.


You dehydrate ground beef? How do you store it then?


----------



## Chiefster23

Called the butcher shop. They informed me that they slaughtered local beef for hamburger so going forward hamburger would be no problem. However, pork and additional beef for steaks and such were already becoming harder to source and would also become scarce and more expensive soon. I buy chicken from a wholesaler so chix and burger should be no problem for me. I hit the local grocery store and bought some additional pork roasts and bbq ribs for the freezer (all $1.00 per package more expensive than Mondays prices).


----------



## jmh033089

I was just talking about this, I just cleaned the deep freeze in the garage to buy a half-rack my self.


----------



## jimb1972

Back Pack Hack said:


> "Processed" means taking live critters into one door, and shipping steaks and pork chops out another.


Normally for pork they cure a couple hams and some bacon as well.


----------



## hawgrider

JustAnotherNut said:


> I've been doing that too, even hamburger. Also dehydrated some as well.


Doing ground beef today on my second batch. One more run and 24 pints today.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

went in the wrong place.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

"Processed" means taking live critters into one door, and shipping steaks and pork chops out another. 

Not to be confused with "processed cheese" that has who knows what in it.


----------



## hawgrider

hawgrider said:


> Doing ground beef today on my second batch. One more run and 24 pints today.


The ground beef looks delicious here's the last 2 batches from today.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> You dehydrate ground beef? How do you store it then?


Yes, I cook it first, then keep rinsing with hot water till it runs clear.....NO FAT ALLOWED. I just put the 'gravel' into ziplocs, then put it with all my other dehydrated stuff in an old dresser in my room. I've even dehydrated some chicken and ham as well. Always cooked first, cut off all fats, rinse, then dehydrate.

I've not tried any of it yet and it won't be like fresh, but throw some into a soup. Actually I got to check to see if I or someone already started a thread on it so I can go into more detail of it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

hawgrider said:


> The ground beef looks delicious here's the last 2 batches from today.


Do you cook it first, then can it??? That's what I did when I got 20lbs of burger was to cook it, then jarred it up with some water, then processed.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yes, I cook it first, then keep rinsing with hot water till it runs clear.....NO FAT ALLOWED. I just put the 'gravel' into ziplocs, then put it with all my other dehydrated stuff in an old dresser in my room. I've even dehydrated some chicken and ham as well. Always cooked first, cut off all fats, rinse, then dehydrate.
> 
> I've not tried any of it yet and it won't be like fresh, but throw some into a soup. Actually I got to check to see if I or someone already started a thread on it so I can go into more detail of it.


That's how I did it the one time I tried it, but I was too chicken to try eating it. I eventually fed it to the dogs.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> That's how I did it the one time I tried it, but I was too chicken to try eating it. I eventually fed it to the dogs.


What were you chicken of, if the meat is already cooked? You could have made some soup and threw it in there to heat, re-cook, and rehydrate all at the same time.


----------



## charito

There is still ample supply of meat at WalMart here and the other stores. One is having a sale on T-Bone (at $6.95/lb)

A guy in a Canadian forum (we've been allies for years, but I don't really know much about him), but he seems to be in the know. He could be with the food industry. He said that the food we see now in the stores are mostly food that's been already in the system. We'll really see the scarcity when those are depleted. He advised that now is the time to fill up the freezer.


----------



## charito

Chiefster23 said:


> Called the butcher shop. They informed me that they slaughtered local beef for hamburger so going forward hamburger would be no problem. However, pork and additional beef for steaks and such were already becoming harder to source and would also become scarce and more expensive soon. I buy chicken from a wholesaler so chix and burger should be no problem for me. I hit the local grocery store and bought some additional pork roasts and bbq ribs for the freezer (all $1.00 per package more expensive than Mondays prices).


I suppose I'll have to get some of those T-bone on sale (though I've been hoping and waiting for the Prime Rib - which might never come).


----------



## charito

hawgrider said:


> In a jar needs no refrigeration. Mmm mmm good.
> Still bubbling just pulled out the last 8 jars.


What meat are those you've got there? Are they cooked? Can you bottle stew or say, caciattore-style?


----------



## stevekozak

paulag1955 said:


> Are you in mourning? I would be.


I would be whupping someone's ass!!


----------



## hawgrider

JustAnotherNut said:


> Do you cook it first, then can it??? That's what I did when I got 20lbs of burger was to cook it, then jarred it up with some water, then processed.


 Those are ground beef. I browned the ground beef lightly add some beef broth then pressure canned 10 lbs pressure for 75 minutes. Ground beef can be cold packed too. 'Coastie dad" just did 80 lbs ground meat using the cold pack method. I just decided to brown mine for the hell of it.



charito said:


> What meat are those you've got there? Are they cooked? Can you bottle stew or say, caciattore-style?


Some of those are shaved beef and the rest are 1"cubes. They all were raw packed then pressure cooked 10 lbs pressure 75 minutes.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> What were you chicken of, if the meat is already cooked? You could have made some soup and threw it in there to heat, re-cook, and rehydrate all at the same time.


Not sure, but I was afraid to eat it. The dogs thought it was delicious, though.


----------



## paulag1955

charito said:


> There is still ample supply of meat at WalMart here and the other stores. One is having a sale on T-Bone (at $6.95/lb)
> 
> A guy in a Canadian forum (we've been allies for years, but I don't really know much about him), but he seems to be in the know. He could be with the food industry. He said that the food we see now in the stores are mostly food that's been already in the system. We'll really see the scarcity when those are depleted. He advised that now is the time to fill up the freezer.


I think I need to cook up all the veggies in my freezer and replace it with meat. We only have the freezer on our refrigerator.


----------



## charito

paulag1955 said:


> I think I need to cook up all the veggies in my freezer and replace it with meat. We only have the freezer on our refrigerator.


Yes. Switch to canned veggies to free your freezer. 
Our Prime Minister said in the daily briefing that there won't be a shortage of beef but, he also said the prices may go up. 
The problem is, it's not only with the beef industry. Restaurants are mostly closed so the demand for meat and potatoes, are really down 
that farmers may drastically reduce their production. To add to that - some processing plants are also closed.


----------



## paulag1955

charito said:


> Yes. Switch to canned veggies to free your freezer.
> Our Prime Minister said in the daily briefing that there won't be a shortage of beef but, he also said the prices may go up.
> The problem is, it's not only with the beef industry. Restaurants are mostly closed so the demand for meat and potatoes, are really down
> that farmers may drastically reduce their production. To add to that - some processing plants are also closed.


"Switch to canned vegetables" sounds so easy, but it's harder in practice. Neither my husband or I care for them.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> "Switch to canned vegetables" sounds so easy, but it's harder in practice. Neither my husband or I care for them.


Your 'picky eater' aspect will fall away quickly I bet.


----------



## hawgrider

MountainGirl said:


> Your 'picky eater' aspect will fall away quickly I bet.


Be suprised how good lots of things are when your really hungry eh! Many probably most these days have no idea what its like actually be hungry.


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> Be suprised how good lots of things are when your really hungry eh! Many probably most these days have no idea what its like actually be hungry.


One would be very surprised what one would eat and where one would sleep if he had nothing to eat and nowhere to sleep.


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Your 'picky eater' aspect will fall away quickly I bet.


No doubt if I were really hungry. I'd also get over my distaste for game meat, I expect. But in the here and now, I can't do canned vegetables. I'm going to have to switch to fresh for now. When I run out of room in the refrigerator, I keep the overflow in insulated bags in our (very cold) garage.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> No doubt if I were really hungry. I'd also get over my distaste for game meat, I expect. But in the here and now, I can't do canned vegetables. I'm going to have to switch to fresh for now. When I run out of room in the refrigerator, I keep the overflow in insulated bags in our (very cold) garage.


Most commercial canned vegs are tasteless mushy crap. BUT they'd still be good to stock way up on...cause when you're down to a pot, some water, some heat and some meat - tossing in the canned contents will help. Keep on hand small cans of cheapo tomato sauce, too, it helps w/flavor. While you're at it, get plenty of bottles of Worcestershire sauce and Liquid Smoke. 
LOL - look at me, telling you how to eat on the cheap. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901

At least in this part of the country you can't buy a freezer now. You may find a littl3 CF one but that is it.


----------



## MountainGirl

Smitty901 said:


> At least in this part of the country you can't buy a freezer now. You may find a littl3 CF one but that is it.


None here either, for 250 miles around. Big stores (Lowes, HomeDepot, etc) back ordered into August.


----------



## RubberDuck

Groundhog taste goooood...


----------



## JustAnotherNut

hawgrider said:


> Those are ground beef. I browned the ground beef lightly add some beef broth then pressure canned 10 lbs pressure for 75 minutes. Ground beef can be cold packed too. 'Coastie dad" just did 80 lbs ground meat using the cold pack method. I just decided to brown mine for the hell of it.
> 
> Some of those are shaved beef and the rest are 1"cubes. They all were raw packed then pressure cooked 10 lbs pressure 75 minutes.


Do you add water or broth when raw packing meats? I don't because the meat makes it's own during processing, but I know some people that do add liquid anyway and I'm wondering if it siphons out from being too much


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> At least in this part of the country you can't buy a freezer now. You may find a littl3 CF one but that is it.


Yeah, can't get one here either.


----------



## charito

paulag1955 said:


> "Switch to canned vegetables" sounds so easy, but it's harder in practice. Neither my husband or I care for them.


I know the feeling. I'm not fond of them - except for the corn. However, being diabetic - I can only eat a bit of it maintaining my Keto carb count. 
I don't mind the cut green beans. It's blah. But I have some anyway, because in a SHTF scenario - food is food! 
You need all the nutrition you can get. You need the fiber too. 
I didn't bother with the peas - I don't really like it (that kind of fiber I can get with oats). I have tons of tomatoes and pasta sauces (those count as veggies too). Don't forget, a lot of soups come with veggies!

What I don't use - to help with rotation - I donate to food bank when it nears the best before date.

I have pickled beets, cukes and pickled artichokes. Red cabbage that comes from Germany is really good - tastes just like home-made! 
Since I discovered it, I don't cook it anymore - I use this for the holidays. They also have one with apples. Here's how it looks.

https://www.kuehne-international.com/cabbage

I just found a good-looking sandwich recipe on it! Got to add it for the cooking with stockpile.

I have one that's dated 2018, the jar, the contents and the lid still looks good. It missed the rotation.
I don't have a lot of it and I'm looking to get more (but they're out the last time I looked). Will try again today.

Btw, if I'm not mistaken, I also had the Hengstenberg brand and it was also good. But they don't carry it anymore. 
It's available at your WalMart. com. I just double checked my expired 2018 cabbage - it's Hengstenberg!


----------



## hawgrider

JustAnotherNut said:


> Do you add water or broth when raw packing meats? I don't because the meat makes it's own during processing, but I know some people that do add liquid anyway and I'm wondering if it siphons out from being too much


I added broth to the ground beef because I browned it. No siphoning took place.

Raw pack doesn't need the liquid but... I am all about flavor flavor flavor so the raw pack cubes I did got a splash of beef broth just for fun.


----------



## Prepared One

I know it's probably a gesture in futility at this point but I am going out today and see if I can find a small chest freezer today. Even if I find one I am not sure I will find any meat to stock it with, haven't been to the store lately. I may have to order a side of beef from the locals here. I understand you can still do that easily enough. I am going to put a dead animal on the pitt today no matter the outcome.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> I know it's probably a gesture in futility at this point but I am going out today and see if I can find a small chest freezer today. Even if I find one I am not sure I will find any meat to stock it with, haven't been to the store lately. I may have to order a side of beef from the locals here. I understand you can still do that easily enough. I am going to put a dead animal on the pitt today no matter the outcome.


I'd try to find a used one. Not a junker, but I'd seek out a used appliance store... I lucky to have several near me. I'd also check Craigslist. I might stumble across a good deal on an older unit that's built like a tank and would last longer than I will.


----------



## Prepared One

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd try to find a used one. Not a junker, but I'd seek out a used appliance store... I lucky to have several near me. I'd also check Craigslist. I might stumble across a good deal on an older unit that's built like a tank and would last longer than I will.


I was thinking the same thing. There are a few used appliance places around me so I thought I would check them out. If I get a couple of years out of it at the right price I would be happy.


----------



## Mad Trapper

On sale tomorrow: Beef whole tenderloins $8, t-bones $5, top round $3

Hamburg $5.50....NOPE!!!!

What am I buying?

I have 1 whole large vacant chest freezer, meat now or save for harvest coming up?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Mad Trapper said:


> On sale tomorrow: Beef whole tenderloins $8, t-bones $5, top round $3
> 
> Hamburg $5.50....NOPE!!!!
> 
> What am I buying?
> 
> I have 1 whole large vacant chest freezer, meat now or save for harvest coming up?


Both, if you don't can or dehydrate. If you don't want the hassle of shuffling everything back & forth and getting it all mixed up......make a divider of some kind to separate the meat from veggies


----------



## OrneryOldBat

paulag1955 said:


> "Switch to canned vegetables" sounds so easy, but it's harder in practice. Neither my husband or I care for them.


I found dehydrated veggies to be better than canned. I ended up drying a bunch of frozen green beans. They were decent.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Did a quick run to the grocery store. No chicken at all. Not sure if that's a thing elsewhere in my area. Picked up a dorm fridge for free. It is now my "egg fridge"


----------



## paulag1955

OrneryOldBat said:


> I found dehydrated veggies to be better than canned. I ended up drying a bunch of frozen green beans. They were decent.


Yes, either dehydrated or freeze dried taste better to me than canned, although the no-salt green beans aren't terrible. When you dehydrated green beans, how did you do it? Did you blanch them first or cook them?


----------



## Mad Trapper

OrneryOldBat said:


> I found dehydrated veggies to be better than canned. I ended up drying a bunch of frozen green beans. They were decent.


Try growing and processing those. Beans freeze good, can too. Only things I dry are :spices, mushrooms, peppers, peaches , apples, pears, ....

Green beans can great canned, and pickled dilly beans are a treat.


----------



## Annie

Bigfoot63 said:


> We like our meat here, one daughter is vegan, one daughter is pescitarian. To each his own... but I have noticed some chicken that has been treated with so many growth hormones that the thighs were as big as normal breasts and after 40 minutes at 350 degrees was shoe leather on the outside and bloody raw inside. Taste and texture was off as well. Have to be cautious.


I have two girls who are going through their vegetarian phases. Lately one of them does eat some fish though, and that's good. I understand not wanting to eat meat, because I did go through a no meat phase in my younger days. But when I found my guy, I knew I had darned well better start fixing delicious meat recipes--and take up an interest in baseball. _That worked! I caught him..._


----------



## Mad Trapper

Annie said:


> I have two girls who are going through their vegetarian phases. Lately one of them does eat some fish though, and that's good. I understand not wanting to eat meat, because I did go through a no meat phase in my younger days. But when I found my guy, I knew I had darned well better start fixing delicious meat recipes--and take up an interest in baseball. _That worked! I caught him..._


Try getting complete protein veggie way. What plants supply the missing amino acids? Can you find/grow them? Good luck!

Human are omnivores, get over it Annie and kids!!!!


----------



## paulag1955

OrneryOldBat said:


> Did a quick run to the grocery store. No chicken at all. Not sure if that's a thing elsewhere in my area. Picked up a dorm fridge for free. It is now my "egg fridge"


Good idea. We like to buy eggs in the 5 dozen pack at Costco but they take up a lot of room in the fridge.


----------



## Annie

Mad Trapper said:


> Try getting complete protein veggie way. What plants supply the missing amino acids? Can you find/grow them? Good luck!
> 
> Human are omnivores, get over it Annie and kids!!!!


I have nothing against eating meat, I'm very good at it. But I'd prefer if we could raise or hunt it ourselves. That's all.


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> Try getting complete protein veggie way. What plants supply the missing amino acids? Can you find/grow them? Good luck!
> 
> Human are omnivores, get over it Annie and kids!!!!


It's well known that legumes combined with grains supply all the essential amino acids. Beans and rice. Beans and tortillas. Split pea soup with rice or corn. Soy/tofu is a complete protein, as are hemp and chia seeds. Vegetarianism may not be your choice, but it's not a choice that ignores good nutrition. Veganism is another story. If a person has to take a vitamin supplement to avoid a deficiency, it should be taken as a sign that's it's not natural.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> Good idea. We like to buy eggs in the 5 dozen pack at Costco but they take up a lot of room in the fridge.


I have some that have been dehydrated and powdered, that will be good for scrambled or baking/cooking recipes. But nothing beats an over medium fried egg with the whites fully cooked and a runny yolk for dipping toast.

Have you considered liming or glassing (same thing) the eggs to keep longer and out of the fridge? I've thought about it but not sure where to get the right kind of lime...&#8230;.and at the moment, have chickens to provide the fresh ones


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> I have some that have been dehydrated and powdered, that will be good for scrambled or baking/cooking recipes. But nothing beats an over medium fried egg with the whites fully cooked and a runny yolk for dipping toast.
> 
> Have you considered liming or glassing (same thing) the eggs to keep longer and out of the fridge? I've thought about it but not sure where to get the right kind of lime...&#8230;.and at the moment, have chickens to provide the fresh ones


I haven't considered it, but I probably should. The "right kind of lime" is pickling lime and I got it in the grocery section either at Albertsons or Costco. The brand is Mrs. Wages.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> I haven't considered it, but I probably should. The "right kind of lime" is pickling lime and I got it in the grocery section either at Albertsons or Costco. The brand is Mrs. Wages.


ok, yes I think I've seen it...&#8230;.is it the same as pickling salt? No, can't be as that would change the flavor of the eggs


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok, yes I think I've seen it...&#8230;.is it the same as pickling salt? No, can't be as that would change the flavor of the eggs


Yes, exactly...it's not salt. If it were salty tasting, though, do you think it would change the flavor of the eggs through the shell? (This is just a mental exercise since I don't think the pickling lime is salty tasting.)

But speaking of pickling salt, I made pickled eggs for my husband recently and he loves them. Of course it's not a preservation method...


----------



## charito

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, exactly...it's not salt. If it were salty tasting, though, do you think it would change the flavor of the eggs through the shell? (This is just a mental exercise since I don't think the pickling lime is salty tasting.)
> 
> But speaking of pickling salt, I made pickled eggs for my husband recently and he loves them. Of course it's not a preservation method...


Salt might make eggs salty through the shells too. In Asia, they have "salty eggs" in shells. But it's brine that they use.
I've tasted it - it's really salty (good eating with tomatoes or any bland stuffs).


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, exactly...it's not salt. If it were salty tasting, though, do you think it would change the flavor of the eggs through the shell? (This is just a mental exercise since I don't think the pickling lime is salty tasting.)
> 
> But speaking of pickling salt, I made pickled eggs for my husband recently and he loves them. Of course it's not a preservation method...


It could change the flavor thru the shell. A fresh laid egg has what's called a 'bloom' that protects the egg from it's environment...&#8230;.such as any poop that sticks to it so it doesn't contaminate the inside, or any smelly stuff in the fridge, or, or, or. Most store bought eggs have been thru a chemical wash, that takes away that bloom and then becomes vulnerable to it's surroundings. But those surroundings would have to be pretty bad to get thru the shell anyway.

I've never done pickled eggs for eating, I don't think. I do remember putting some whole raw eggs into a jar with either salt or vinegar (I think) as a science experiment as a kid and they turned soft after awhile.

I'm sure pickled eggs for eating is very different, yes? How do you do yours?

And salt is and was used for preservation for many years before refridgeration


----------



## Prepared One

Well, no luck on the freezer. I went to four different places and there were none to be had. So, I go with what I have for now but I'll keep looking. 

Went to Randall's yesterday and they had meats but they were limiting the purchases to 1 or 2 items per customer on some items. Especially Hamburger. 1 Per. They had plenty of chicken so picked up a couple of packages and some baby back ribs, and sausage. Couldn't buy much more as both of my freezers are already packed full. They did have some nice prime ribeye steaks cut thick with no limit so I picked up 4 of those and some baking taters. Those are going on the pit tonight.

Still no cleaning fluids and a limited selection on TP, 1 per customer. Limited selection of canned goods, particularly soups and frozen dinners. Plenty of eggs, milk and cheese.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> It could change the flavor thru the shell. A fresh laid egg has what's called a 'bloom' that protects the egg from it's environment...&#8230;.such as any poop that sticks to it so it doesn't contaminate the inside, or any smelly stuff in the fridge, or, or, or. Most store bought eggs have been thru a chemical wash, that takes away that bloom and then becomes vulnerable to it's surroundings. But those surroundings would have to be pretty bad to get thru the shell anyway.
> 
> I've never done pickled eggs for eating, I don't think. I do remember putting some whole raw eggs into a jar with either salt or vinegar (I think) as a science experiment as a kid and they turned soft after awhile.
> 
> I'm sure pickled eggs for eating is very different, yes? How do you do yours?
> 
> And salt is and was used for preservation for many years before refridgeration


Yes, I know salt can be used for preservation, but pickling eggs doesn't preserve them; it just makes them taste good. I mean they apparently taste good because my husband likes them. It's not like I'm going to eat one.

To make them, I just layered them in a quart jar with sliced onions, poured the pickling brine over them, then left them in the refrigerator for three weeks. I used the same brine I would have used to make bread and butter pickles, but I know some people make them with dill brine. A friend tells me they're very popular in Maine...you can find them in every bar.


----------



## csi-tech

My neighbor and my best friend decided to spend stimulus money on a freezer....None to be had at home depot, lowes or anywhere. I never expected a run on freezers. I just have the smallest Holliday chest freezer but it comfortably holds 1/4 beef steer, 2 deer and 15 lbs. of chicken. Our regular freezer still has plenty of room for more chicken. I may stock that up too.


----------



## paulag1955

csi-tech said:


> I never expected a run on freezers.


Me either. I was completely blindsided.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, I know salt can be used for preservation, but pickling eggs doesn't preserve them; it just makes them taste good. I mean they apparently taste good because my husband likes them. It's not like I'm going to eat one.
> 
> To make them, I just layered them in a quart jar with sliced onions, poured the pickling brine over them, then left them in the refrigerator for three weeks. I used the same brine I would have used to make bread and butter pickles, but I know some people make them with dill brine. A friend tells me they're very popular in Maine...you can find them in every bar.


ok...&#8230;.but do you boil & peel them first? Or just whole raw eggs?

(as you can tell, I've never had one)


----------



## inceptor

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok...&#8230;.but do you boil & peel them first? Or just whole raw eggs?
> 
> (as you can tell, I've never had one)


I've seen and had them in many a bar, years ago. Yes, they are boiled and peeled. I don't know how make them but I have eaten the end product.


----------



## Chiefster23

Boil and peel the eggs. Put them in a jar with some sliced red beets. Take the red beet juice and add vinegar and sugar to make a liquid to submerge the eggs. Refrigerate for a couple days to allow the liquid to saturate the eggs. Lots of recipes on the web. I have also made pickled eggs using the liquid from a large jar of pickled mushrooms.


----------



## A Watchman

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok...&#8230;.but do you boil & peel them first? Or just whole raw eggs?
> 
> (as you can tell, I've never had one)


Hmmm ..... someone hasn't been paying attention!

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/12439-hawgs-pickled-eggs-3.html


----------



## charito

Chiefster23 said:


> I have also made pickled eggs using the liquid from a large jar of pickled mushrooms.


That's a good idea! I guess I can also use the liquid from a store-bought pickled artichokes? It has a nice spice to it.

Also, speaking of mushrooms, I was wondering if I can pickle eggs and mushrooms together in one jar? Like a mixed - I've been putting slices of onions with the eggs.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

A Watchman said:


> Hmmm ..... someone hasn't been paying attention!
> 
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/12439-hawgs-pickled-eggs-3.html


No, cause I've never had them and it wasn't something I'm overly interested in trying......but I know lots of people that do


----------



## JustAnotherNut

charito said:


> That's a good idea! I guess I can also use the liquid from a store-bought pickled artichokes? It has a nice spice to it.
> 
> Also, speaking of mushrooms, I was wondering if I can pickle eggs and mushrooms together in one jar? Like a mixed - I've been putting slices of onions with the eggs.


Funny that you mention pickled artichokes. I picked up several artichokes the other day that were marked down and really cheap. They were past their prime, but I cleaned them up, made a marinade and canned them for later.

I had looked for a recipe online for the marinade and everything I seen was mostly just oil, lemon juice and Italian seasonings and maybe some fresh garlic so I compromised and came up with a good substitute.

Italian salad dressing (I used regular, but zesty would probably work too, maybe even better IDK)
half as much lemon juice
some minced fresh garlic
a little salt to taste

This tasted just about right, like the store bought marinated artichoke hearts. Mine are 'working' now, and we'll see in about a month if it worked.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> ok...&#8230;.but do you boil & peel them first? Or just whole raw eggs?
> 
> (as you can tell, I've never had one)


Oh, I'm sorry. You start with peeled hard-boiled eggs. I see that someone said to use beet juice. Don't do that! It turns the eggs an ungodly shade of pink.


----------



## Redneck

Someone say pickled eggs?  I love me some pickled eggs and yes, I have added beet juice. Pink eggs work fine for me but don't add any flavor, so I no longer use it. Yellow curry turns them a nice yellow/gold color and really adds flavor. But normally, I just use pickling spice.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## paulag1955

@******* Do you add sugar? I did because my husband really like sweet things and, sure enough, he loves them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

******* said:


> Someone say pickled eggs?  I love me some pickled eggs and yes, I have added beet juice. Pink eggs work fine for me but don't add any flavor, so I no longer use it. Yellow curry turns them a nice yellow/gold color and really adds flavor. But normally, I just use pickling spice.


[/QUOTE]

ok, those look good enough to eat, so I may have to try some in the near future.


----------



## Redneck

paulag1955 said:


> @******* Do you add sugar? I did because my husband really like sweet things and, sure enough, he loves them.


My recipe will handle 11-12 eggs in a quart jar: Boil the jar until sterile. While that is boiling, go ahead & hard boil the eggs. I bring my water to a hard boil & put the eggs in for 15 minutes. At that time I take them out & cool in ice water. This eases the peeling. In a small stock pot boil for 5 minutes 1 1/2 cups apple cider vinegar, 1/2 cup water, 1 Tbs Kosher salt, 1/2 cup sugar & 1 Tbs pickling spice. Fill the jar with peeled eggs, fill the jar with the hot brine, and then seal the jar. Refrigerate.

Another version is to skip the pickling spice, only use 1/2 tsp salt but add 1 Tbs yellow curry powder.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I'd like to do some egg pickling, every where I go it says always keep refrigerated, I remember eating pickled turkey gizzards from a big jar just sitting out on the local tavern bar top. Can eggs be made to not require being kept in the fridge?

I'm really green when it comes to pickled anything.

I've read the threads on long term storage of eggs, but have no access to fresh eggs.


----------



## hawgrider

1skrewsloose said:


> I'd like to do some egg pickling, every where I go it says always keep refrigerated, I remember eating pickled turkey gizzards from a big jar just sitting out on the local tavern bar top. Can eggs be made to not require being kept in the fridge?
> 
> I'm really green when it comes to pickled anything.
> 
> I've read the threads on long term storage of eggs, but have no access to fresh eggs.


No there is no known safe home recipes to be able to leave pickled eggs at room temp. Always keep homemade pickled eggs refrigerated don't let anybody tell you any different.


----------



## Redneck

1skrewsloose said:


> I'd like to do some egg pickling, every where I go it says always keep refrigerated, I remember eating pickled turkey gizzards from a big jar just sitting out on the local tavern bar top. Can eggs be made to not require being kept in the fridge?
> 
> I'm really green when it comes to pickled anything.
> 
> I've read the threads on long term storage of eggs, but have no access to fresh eggs.


I always refrigerate mine. Reason they don't store longer is that they are not canned via water bath... such as other preserved food. To me, eggs aren't pickled for storage but done so for flavor.

I have 6 chickens so fresh eggs ain't a usually a problem.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

@hawrider, Thanks!


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I'm still curious how turkey gizzards could be left out and not eggs? Not doubting your words, just wondering.

Its been like 30+ years since I've seen them, maybe they got wise and said no more gizzards.


----------



## Redneck

1skrewsloose said:


> @hawrider, Thanks!


Vinegar is a preservative, so I'm sure many items stored in vinegar can be kept at room temp. Problem is, how long? You willing to risk your life finding out?


----------



## 1skrewsloose

@ *******, Thanks!


----------



## paulag1955

******* said:


> My recipe will handle 11-12 eggs in a quart jar: Boil the jar until sterile. While that is boiling, go ahead & hard boil the eggs. I bring my water to a hard boil & put the eggs in for 15 minutes. At that time I take them out & cool in ice water. This eases the peeling. In a small stock pot boil for 5 minutes 1 1/2 cups apple cider vinegar, 1/2 cup water, 1 Tbs Kosher salt, 1/2 cup sugar & 1 Tbs pickling spice. Fill the jar with peeled eggs, fill the jar with the hot brine, and then seal the jar. Refrigerate.
> 
> Another version is to skip the pickling spice, only use 1/2 tsp salt but add 1 Tbs yellow curry powder.


That's how I did it, too, but I added sliced onions to the jar and my husband really likes those, too. I know some people add dill but that doesn't even sound appealing. Next time I make them, I will probably add sliced jalapenos, too.

Oh, and I do my eggs in the Instant Pot. Pressure cook for five minutes, let the sit for five minutes, release the pressure, then put in ice water.


----------



## paulag1955

My husband said this morning that Costco is going to be limiting meat purchases, but I don't know where he saw/heard that.

Verified: https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2020/05/04/costco-limits-meat-purchases-3-items-per-person/3078198001/


----------



## Green Lilly

Our local grocery is rationing. Only 2 packs of chicken per person at one of them. The other didn't have any. There was beef in the cases at both and no indication of rationing for that. Prices were higher than last week. Was looking at maybe adding a second chest freezer but no stores within 100 mile radius of me have them in stock. Been stalking facebook marketplace and as soon as one pops up on there it is sold. I would not have expected freezers to be sold out. Did a little bouncing around and have quite a bit from today's travels. Will be canning it. Managed to get my hands on some cases of Ball canning jars at the local hardware. Struggling to find them online.


----------



## charito

JustAnotherNut said:


> Funny that you mention pickled artichokes. I picked up several artichokes the other day that were marked down and really cheap. They were past their prime, but I cleaned them up, made a marinade and canned them for later.
> 
> I had looked for a recipe online for the marinade and everything I seen was mostly just oil, lemon juice and Italian seasonings and maybe some fresh garlic so I compromised and came up with a good substitute.
> 
> Italian salad dressing (I used regular, but zesty would probably work too, maybe even better IDK)
> half as much lemon juice
> some minced fresh garlic
> a little salt to taste
> 
> This tasted just about right, like the store bought marinated artichoke hearts. Mine are 'working' now, and we'll see in about a month if it worked.


I got the Kirkland brand from Costco way back. It's got vinegar in it.


----------



## Mad Trapper

And always remember, don't let your meat loaf.......:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Mad Trapper

******* said:


> Vinegar is a preservative, so I'm sure many items stored in vinegar can be kept at room temp. Problem is, how long? You willing to risk your life finding out?


I marinate steaks in soy and worschestire (sp?) , they can go quite a few days in frig without a taint. Both sauces are very acidic.

Fresh, old, canned, stored....... give it sniff, you can tell by the smell. God gave us a nose for a reason, same with milk. I've had "fresh" milk stank, and 2 week over sell date fine.

Boiling 10 min will kill/denature botulin toxin.


----------



## SOCOM42

Went to my wholesale club this morning for "old geezer hour", 60+ only, was one of the first 10 in the door.

All the chicken cases were full like normal times and so was the beef, that was the first place I went.

I bought what I could fit in the freezers, will VAC pack it later today.

Very short on canned goods, some none at all, empty spaces, no cooking oils either.

No sugar, flour or other baking goods, didn't need any anyways.

Now there was a black Friday moment with all us old people involved.

A forklift driver brought out a whole pallet of four packs of Lysol disinfectant spray, still shrink wrapped,

in about 10 minutes, half of it was gone, I got my 4 pack, the club limit.

The 50 pound bags of rice were there today, missing the last time I went, they were $20.00 a bag, got 1.

I now have 185 pounds of rice for interim use, during this COVID disaster, not for LTS.

I obtained all but one item on my list, Milk Bones for the dogs.


----------



## Annie

Jarine88 said:


> Yesterday, we discovered that someone (probably my daughter-in-law) had left the upright freezer door open in the garage. Don't know how long it had been, but maybe 48 hours. Lost everything: mostly meat (beef, pork, chicken and fish) and frozen vegetables. I can't tell you how many meals were lost. Easily a few $1000 of defrosted food was just taken to the street for trash day tomorrow.
> 
> So, I guess I am back in the market to buy meat. What timing!


Oh no! You threw it out? Being as the meat was in the freezer, couldn't it have been good still, just defrosted? Give it a sniff. Even if you don't have a canner, you could cook it and then refreeze.


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> Went to my wholesale club this morning for "old geezer hour", 60+ only, was one of the first 10 in the door.
> 
> All the chicken cases were full like normal times and so was the beef, that was the first place I went.
> 
> I bought what I could fit in the freezers, will VAC pack it later today.
> 
> Very short on canned goods, some none at all, empty spaces, no cooking oils either.
> 
> No sugar, flour or other baking goods, didn't need any anyways.
> 
> Now there was a black Friday moment with all us old people involved.
> 
> A forklift driver brought out a whole pallet of four packs of Lysol disinfectant spray, still shrink wrapped,
> 
> in about 10 minutes, half of it was gone, I got my 4 pack, the club limit.
> 
> The 50 pound bags of rice were there today, missing the last time I went, they were $20.00 a bag, got 1.
> 
> I now have 185 pounds of rice for interim use, during this COVID disaster, not for LTS.
> 
> I obtained all but one item on my list, Milk Bones for the dogs.


 @SOCOM42 , get the pups marrow bones if available, keeps them going for hours, rather than begging in minutes.

Disinfectant, I mix a little dish detergent and bleach. I've got to check lysol ingredients.........


----------



## hawgrider

1skrewsloose said:


> I'm still curious how turkey gizzards could be left out and not eggs? Not doubting your words, just wondering.
> 
> Its been like 30+ years since I've seen them, maybe they got wise and said no more gizzards.


All the bars had pickled eggs on the bar at room temp when I was growing up. Some bars like one we have in the upper peninsula was famous for its homemade picked eggs.

But at some point some people got sick and the food nazis won't allow them anymore because of the botchlisim risk. Store boughts are a different story.

There is no canning recipe recommend by the BALL blue book that is safe either for water bath or pressure cooked at home.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I thought maybe they had pickled eggs too, but wasn't sure. Thanks for the reminder, now I gotta make some!


----------

